# Poultry Research Station



## Rubex (Nov 1, 2015)

In 1947 The Veterinary Educational Trust purchased Houghton Grange and adjacent farms to build a Poultry Research Station which later opened in 1948 when the first director of the Houghton Poultry Research Station was appointed. 

Please watch this link: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=leHMlXKo85E

Altogether the site consists of 33 labs. The Research Station researched a number of poultry related diseases and had departments dedicated to Parasitology, Avian Salmonella, and Egg Research to name a few.

The Research Station founded a strain of Eimeria Tenella, called the Houghton Strain, in 1949 which was used to study the eimerian life cycle and its relationship with the host. It has also been used to investigate the nature of drug resistance. 

Also studied was the effect of increased Sodium in the drinking water on right ventricular hypertrophy, right ventricular failure and ascites in broiler chickens. Here is the summery of the report:

_"One hundred commercial male broiler chickens were grown to 27 days in four floor pens on a commercial diet containing 0.14% sodium (Na+). From day 6 each pen received different levels of sodium chloride (NaCl) in the drinking water; 0.0%, 0.15% (0.06% Na+), 0.3% (0.12% Na+) and 0.6% (0.24% Na+). Eight chicks from each group were killed at 13, 20 and 27 days and examined for right ventricular hypertrophy (RVH) and right ventricular failure (RVF). By day 27 as little as 0.06% added Na+ caused two cases of RVH and one case of RVF with ascites, typical of the ascites caused by RVF in commercial broilers. RVH, RVF and ascites developed earlier in broilers on higher levels of Na+."_​
Here are a few job listings, and the wages you could expect to earn. Personally I think I'd make a good Land Girl:









As this is a 100 acre site I visited over a few weeks. This is in my town so whenever I had a spare few hours I'd come for a wander down here on my own and always find something new! I can't say I've particularly enjoyed the things I have seen here (maybe because I'm more of an animal person than a people person), but the place is still quite intriguing.





















After seeing UrbanX's report of the place from 2010 I have always wanted to find "Laboratory X" and I finally found it!! If my face wasn't covered by a P3 mask you'd see how happy I was! But on a serious note, the place is very dusty and there is a lot of asbestos about which you have to climb over so one is advised to wear the relevant protection.





These labs are considerably different from the rest. Before entering the main corridor you had to pass through a shower and also you had to pass through a shower before entering each lab. There was no external light into the labs, and each one had a viewing window looking in. There was 19 labs in total, all numbered. This excludes the last two which were considerably bigger and named "A" and "B". One thing that did strike me was how thick the doors were and the fact there was 3 locks on each door. Each lab was able to have its temperature individually controlled.









































This was directly on top of Laboratory X, showing the large filtration system:





The sign on the door for this fridge said "Conventional Eggs Only":





It may be my childish sense of humour but I couldn't stop laughing at this:





























The post-mortem sink:





In one of the sheds were these metal cages, I'm presuming they were used to transfer the chickens. You can't really see from this picture but they were all in individual sections and no bigger than those used for battery hens:





I believe this was the egg storage room:

























Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## TheVampiricSquid (Nov 1, 2015)

Absolutely love this set, you've got some great pictures. You look really happy!


----------



## Rubex (Nov 1, 2015)

TheVampiricSquid said:


> Absolutely love this set, you've got some great pictures. You look really happy!



Thanks VampiricSquid! I was so excited when I got in there :laugh:


----------



## The Wombat (Nov 1, 2015)

Wow, you've seen loads more of this place
and what a comprehensive report.
got a dark history this place, And those labs are quite sinister

good work MDear


----------



## Rubex (Nov 1, 2015)

The Wombat said:


> Wow, you've seen loads more of this place
> and what a comprehensive report.
> got a dark history this place, And those labs are quite sinister
> 
> good work MDear



Thanks so much Wombat! I tried really hard with this report and pics! Do you not fancy coming up and taking another look at the place lol I could give you the guided tour


----------



## HughieD (Nov 1, 2015)

Great report that and glad you masked up and stayed safe...


----------



## Rubex (Nov 1, 2015)

HughieD said:


> Great report that and glad you masked up and stayed safe...



Thanks HughieD! I'm definitely glad I had the P3 mask. The labs had a strange smell about them, plus there was so much broken asbestos everywhere which couldn't really be avoided!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 1, 2015)

Great set rubex..hope I get to see this place one day


----------



## Rubex (Nov 1, 2015)

Mikeymutt said:


> Great set rubex..hope I get to see this place one day



Ready when you are Mikeymutt! I think you'll enjoy this one


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 1, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Ready when you are Mikeymutt! I think you'll enjoy this one


Can't wait..this is by far your best report yet.love it.love the detail.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 2, 2015)

enjoyed that and the film link was a bonus,especilly the Field Marshall crawler tractor going past

http://uk.ask.com/fr?q=field+marsha...500&imageheight=375&fs=44&f=2&fm=i&fsel=1&qt=


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 2, 2015)

We tried getting in here, but failed  Nicely done! Haunting kind of place. You didn't get yelled at over the megaphone then?  The hardware here is OTT!


----------



## Rubex (Nov 2, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> We tried getting in here, but failed  Nicely done! Haunting kind of place. You didn't get yelled at over the megaphone then?  The hardware here is OTT!



98% of the labs are accessible without being detected if you know the right way to go. As for the manor, like you say, it is OTT! Just walking up to take the picture and I started hearing the cameras buzzing and what sounded like what should have been a siren coming from the speakers but it was all muffled like it was rain damaged. But I carried on taking my pics and no one came


----------



## Rubex (Nov 2, 2015)

oldscrote said:


> enjoyed that and the film link was a bonus,especilly the Field Marshall crawler tractor going past



That's a cool little tractor! I also saw this on the site and wondered if it was anything to do with the mobile laboratory in the video. I'm probably wrong but hopefully someone might have an idea as to what it is


----------



## LadyPandora (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice one Rubex, this place looks great  
Brilliant report girlie. 
X


----------



## Rubex (Nov 2, 2015)

LadyPandora said:


> Nice one Rubex, this place looks great
> Brilliant report girlie.
> X



Thank you LadyPandora  There's so much to see! I loved it 
x


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 2, 2015)

Rubex said:


> 98% of the labs are accessible without being detected if you know the right way to go. As for the manor, like you say, it is OTT! Just walking up to take the picture and I started hearing the cameras buzzing and what sounded like what should have been a siren coming from the speakers but it was all muffled like it was rain damaged. But I carried on taking my pics and no one came



I wonder why though? We had a look through the windows of the manor and it was being stripped out, I suppose maybe someone bought it? Haha yeah we heard the buzz of the tannoy and we were standing under one of the dome camera's in it's blind spot and it was quickly swivelling left to right trying to catch us out running away  Good times. Will have to go back and have another mooch at some point. Great report, enjoyed it


----------



## flyboys90 (Nov 2, 2015)

Top class report with superb photography,Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 2, 2015)

Cor what a place! Nice report. I like the sound of the history on this place. Cracking photos! As it's such a big site do you have any more photos?


----------



## Bones out (Nov 2, 2015)

Good lord, I forget the first time I set foot there.. Bloody ages ago, forgot all about it although I go to Wyton once a month and drive past it. Thanks for the great snaps and putting it out there again... Good stuff.


----------



## UrbanX (Nov 3, 2015)

Fantastic report, it looks amazing in the mist. 
Well done on finding Lab X! 
Luckily it looks like it hasn't changed much in the last five years. 
Fantastic report, thanks for sharing


----------



## rockfordstone (Nov 3, 2015)

this is a really great set of photo's. this place has intrigued me ever since i have lived round here. nice one!


----------



## Rubex (Nov 3, 2015)

SlimJim said:


> I wonder why though? We had a look through the windows of the manor and it was being stripped out, I suppose maybe someone bought it? Haha yeah we heard the buzz of the tannoy and we were standing under one of the dome camera's in it's blind spot and it was quickly swivelling left to right trying to catch us out running away  Good times. Will have to go back and have another mooch at some point. Great report, enjoyed it



Haha yeah those cameras are funny! I did hear one swivelling so I hid behind the tree lol drop me a PM if you're coming this way. There is a way into the manor, it's a bit of a sneaky ninja way in so it'll be perfect for you :laugh:



UrbanX said:


> Fantastic report, it looks amazing in the mist.
> Well done on finding Lab X!
> Luckily it looks like it hasn't changed much in the last five years.
> Fantastic report, thanks for sharing



Thanks so much UrbanX! I almost sent you a very over-excited PM to tell you I found Lab X lol! Hopefully the lab will stay that way for the next 5 years! I had to wait about for an hour for it to get misty but I was happy with the shot of the grange. There's some nice shots to be had up there at dusk 



rockfordstone said:


> this is a really great set of photo's. this place has intrigued me ever since i have lived round here. nice one!



Thanks rockfordstone! This is only 5 minutes from me and I agree the place is very intriguing. There's still a few areas I haven't even seen yet because the place is so big!


----------



## SlimJim (Nov 3, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Haha yeah those cameras are funny! I did hear one swivelling so I hid behind the tree lol drop me a PM if you're coming this way. There is a way into the manor, it's a bit of a sneaky ninja way in so it'll be perfect for you :laugh:



Will do! I'm certain I'll be back up that way sooner or later


----------



## Potter (Nov 4, 2015)

Great stuff and nicely done


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 5, 2015)

I just had another look at this post and this might sound like I'm a loony but don't you think that in the window of this picture (to the left of the window) it looks like someone wearing one of these suits?! Well weird lol


----------



## krela (Nov 5, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> I just had another look at this post and this might sound like I'm a loony but don't you think that in the window of this picture (to the left of the window) it looks like someone wearing one of these suits?! Well weird lol



Now you mention it it kinda does.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 5, 2015)

Nice knowing you rubex lol..the mutants are on the way


----------



## Rubex (Nov 5, 2015)

Well I guess that's me doomed! It's been nice knowing you all! Mikeymutt, if I go missing in the near future please check Laboratory X first


----------



## Mikeymutt (Nov 5, 2015)

Rubex said:


> Well I guess that's me doomed! It's been nice knowing you all! Mikeymutt, if I go missing in the near future please check Laboratory X first



I will do if i can find it that is ha ha


----------



## Potter (Nov 5, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> I just had another look at this post and this might sound like I'm a loony but don't you think that in the window of this picture (to the left of the window) it looks like someone wearing one of these suits?! Well weird lol



It does a bit!


----------



## TheNarrator (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought this! I thought I was going to be dragged off to an asylum for a frontal labotomy for seeing things


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 7, 2015)

TheNarrator said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that thought this! I thought I was going to be dragged off to an asylum for a frontal labotomy for seeing things



But we believe you.


----------



## St Ives (Nov 16, 2015)

OMG I grew up next to this place in st Ives and I think I can remember my cousin dating he used to work there. Anyway, I was visiting the town today as my parents still live there, and cycled past the site with my brother. I said I wanted to go and check the derelict building out because it has fascinated me for years...but I was worried about all the cameras and warnings...I cycled up to buildings and it was eerily fascinating! When I got back up to the entrance gate my brother, who stayed away, said it was used in the film 28 days later? Is that true? I googled it and ended up on this fascinating site!! Can you give me a guided tour of the building, I want to go back, but go where you took all those pics?! I am fascinated by derelict buildings but had no idea there are other people who who are too! Any others in the area?


----------



## Rubex (Nov 16, 2015)

St Ives said:


> OMG I grew up next to this place in st Ives and I think I can remember my cousin dating he used to work there. Anyway, I was visiting the town today as my parents still live there, and cycled past the site with my brother. I said I wanted to go and check the derelict building out because it has fascinated me for years...but I was worried about all the cameras and warnings...I cycled up to buildings and it was eerily fascinating! When I got back up to the entrance gate my brother, who stayed away, said it was used in the film 28 days later? Is that true? I googled it and ended up on this fascinating site!! Can you give me a guided tour of the building, I want to go back, but go where you took all those pics?! I am fascinated by derelict buildings but had no idea there are other people who who are too! Any others in the area?



Wow you seem to be as excited about the place as I am! It's a very fascinating place! I think your brother was having you on about the 28 Days Later thing. I've never heard anything like that and I've done a lot of research on this place. You'll be surprised how many people are into exploring and photographing abandoned buildings so you're not the only one lol! Unfortunately we can't PM at the moment because you're a new member so once you're able to, drop me a PM


----------



## St Ives (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey Rubex, I didn't realise I would have to wait to be able to send a PM  Here's my email if the wait is quite a while... [email protected]


----------



## krela (Nov 19, 2015)

St Ives said:


> Hey Rubex, I didn't realise I would have to wait to be able to send a PM &#55357;&#56873; Here's my email if the wait is quite a while... [email protected]



It takes a few days *and* you have to participate on the forum. It's really not that difficult though.


----------



## St Ives (Nov 19, 2015)

Ok thanks Krela


----------



## Cowieb (Nov 19, 2015)

Very interesting


----------



## Naked Explore (Jul 15, 2021)

The site is slowly disappearing into new build housing. Still, a lot to see but site guards are on the ball. I've managed to get into the old cottage on site and some of the labs however the main house is a no go right now.


----------

